# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Si konfigurohet nje modem Wireless te albtelekom?

## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Mund te me tregoni si ta konfiguroj nje modem nga keto te albtelekomit se nuk po e bej dot , e kam provuar edhe me nje tip tjeter.

Modemat jane : ZTE V10 W300 series
TRENDnet TEW-435BRM

----------


## devi_666

1.Start 
2.Control Panel
3.Internet Options
3.Connections
4.Add
5.Broadband (ppoe)
6.emri ADSL
7. user name/pass albtelecom
8.kliko connect 
9. kaq
10.ishte

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Pyeta per konfigurimin e modemit jo krijimin e lidhjes ne windows.

----------


## Dito

> Pyeta per konfigurimin e modemit jo krijimin e lidhjes ne windows.



Kjo qe po kerkon me duket disi jo e qarte per dy arsye: 1) Pse do ta besh vete kete konfigurim kur e ke mjaft te lehte te shkosh deri ne telekom dhe t'a konfigurojne gratis?
2) Mos ndoshta duke kerkuar kete konfigurim qe ti e di fare mire qe eshte nje soft i vogel qe te lidh me microtic e albtelekom, ju keni ndonje qellim tjeter?
Zbato sugjerimin e pare dhe nuk do kesh asnje anomali.

----------


## Njuton

hap http://192.168.1.1, User Name:admin, password: adminKlik te Setup, Internettek lista PVC zgjidh pvc2Klik PPPoE/PPPoAUser name:nr_telefonit, password:1Apply
them se e kam shkru sakte

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> Kjo qe po kerkon me duket disi jo e qarte per dy arsye: 1) Pse do ta besh vete kete konfigurim kur e ke mjaft te lehte te shkosh deri ne telekom dhe t'a konfigurojne gratis?
> 2) Mos ndoshta duke kerkuar kete konfigurim qe ti e di fare mire qe eshte nje soft i vogel qe te lidh me microtic e albtelekom, ju keni ndonje qellim tjeter?
> Zbato sugjerimin e pare dhe nuk do kesh asnje anomali.




Doja te beja vet dhe te shikoja ku ishte problemi , po meqe nuk kam kohe nuk mund te merrem me shum me kte (afroi sezoni  :rrotullo syte: .) nuk po merrem me.

Nuk e kuptoj si do me ndihmonte kjo nqs do kisha kte qellim , nuk ju kerkova ndonji konfigurim "magjik" po thjesht ate te klientit per tu lidhur. Dhe po te kisha kte qellim do hapja nji tem me emrin "Si mund te lidhem me albtelekom pa paguar leke" :P 
O dito po dite ndonji konfigurim magjik ma dergo lol

Duke provuar kto modemat tani me dol nji problem tjeter : Kur lidh modemin me vonohet lidhja tek faza : Asigning Ip address. Dmth vonohet dhe me pas thote : Limmited Connectivity etj etj (dmth ate errorin klasik).
Tani nuk e mora vesh ca pati , un thjesht provova te vendosja ip dhe DNS manuale dhe kur e ktheva ne Automatike filloj te bente kto problemet. 
Po me e cuditshmja eshte se me lidhjen PPPoe qe i bej connect lidhet ne rregull ne internet.(por prap 192.168.1.1 nuk pingon)
Kte e ben me te 3 modemat , 1 adsl i thjesht dhe 2 me wireless.

Faleminderit per pergjigjet  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## devi_666

vetem para pak ditesh vura ne pune nje modem te tille dhe nuk kishe nevoje fare konfigurim po vetem per lidhjen ne windows dhe me pas cdo gje ishte ok

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

as un nuk emar vesh , se vetem ne fillim e kisha problem por sa meso konfigurimin kam instaluar shum modememe pa problem , po nejse varja.

----------


## Leonso

Po spate bezdi edhe nje sqarim:
Cilin do marrim si numer tek user name, ate te telefonit te shtepise apo te albtelekomit qe eshte 7171111.
Po per windows Vista i njeri kofigurim perdoret (PPPoE apo ndonje opsion tjeter)

----------


## Njuton

Per me hy ne faqen e modemit username/password = admin/admin
Konfigurimi i lidhjes PPPoE ne modem-ruter ADSL ka dy raste:
per ip dinamike(private) nuk ka rendesi username/passwordper ip statike(publike) pppoe_username/password  = nr_i_telefonit/ 1Ndersa numri 7171111 perdoret per lidhjen dial-up qe shfrytezin brezin zanor 004KHz, jo per ADSL.

----------


## The Pathfinder

> Per me hy ne faqen e modemit username/password = admin/admin
> Konfigurimi i lidhjes PPPoE ne modem-ruter ADSL ka dy raste:
> per ip dinamike(private) nuk ka rendesi username/passwordper ip statike(publike) pppoe_username/password  = nr_i_telefonit/ 1Ndersa numri 7171111 perdoret per lidhjen dial-up qe shfrytezin brezin zanor 004KHz, jo per ADSL.


ne fakt kam pare qe disa prej ketyre modemave te albtelecomit pasi i kane instaluar ADSL dial up, interneti ka funksionuar shume mire!

Keshtu, provoje njehere!

----------


## Njuton

Vini re:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?p=2719822#post2719822

----------

